# أحلى وأجمل الأكلات البيتي



## sosofood1 (15 مارس 2014)

اجمل و احلى الاكلات المصريه
من

*طبخ سوسو
*
أحلى وأجمل الأكلات البيتي
 






ملوخية 





محاشي متنوعة 





صينية لحم بالفرن	





أرز باللبن (حلا)


*مزيد من الاكلات برجاء زيارة صفحتنا على الفيس بوك
https://www.facebook.com/sosofood1
*

*للطلبات الاتصال قبلها ب 12 ساعة
الاستلام جدة حي الشرفية بجوار مستشفى بخش
الخدمة حاليا فقط بمحافظة جدة 
للاتصال:
0559210670
*
​


----------

